# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Настройка сети Wi-Fi на персональном компьютере

## ByFly

Белтелеком продолжает активно развивать доступ в сеть Интернетпо технологии Wi*-*Fi,  и в компанию все чаще поступают запросы клиентов о настройке сети на персональном компьютере.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

